# What Did You Have For Your Saturday Breakfast?



## Lon (Apr 16, 2016)

I slept late and did not eat until 11 AM PMT. I had two eggs over easy on two slices of Rye Toast with crisp bacon, coffee,6 ounce glass of V8 and a banana.


----------



## Wrigley's (Apr 16, 2016)

Man, that sounds good.

I had a bagel and a giant mug of coffee at about 10am because I plan on having a big bbq lunch at around 1pm.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 16, 2016)

Morning mug of coffee, and then two breakfast sausage patties (Jones) and  some toast.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 16, 2016)

Same thing I eat every morning when I'm at home:  porridge (oatmeal) with chopped dried raisins/dates/apricots, cinnamon, and almond milk.  English Breakfast Tea with soy milk.


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 16, 2016)

A chocolate Otis Spunkmeyer muffin that I had managed to not eat from Friday afternoon until Saturday midmorning (I outslept you by about 28 minutes, Lon!).

And a cup of decaf. Strong decaf.


----------



## Wrigley's (Apr 16, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> A chocolate Otis Spunkmeyer muffin that I had managed to not eat from Friday afternoon until Saturday midmorning (I outslept you by about 28 minutes, Lon!).
> 
> And a cup of decaf. Strong decaf.



lol...strong decaf.


----------



## tortiecat (Apr 16, 2016)

Orange juice, banana, raisin scone, coffee.


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 16, 2016)

My torticat (and my tabby) had cat treats for first breakfast, cat tuna and people tuna for second breakfast.


----------



## jujube (Apr 16, 2016)

Because I was going to be babysitting a 3-year-old and a 2-month-old today, I went for an energy breakfast of French toast and sausage patty.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 16, 2016)

Coffee and a egg, sausage, cheese sandwich.


----------



## Kadee (Apr 16, 2016)

It's Sunday Morning here  right now it's 8 Am ..I just had breakfast ..Small single serving size jar of my own homemade plain yoghurt ..1/2 a banana .and half a slice of toast with jam no butter ..I can't eat much more than that for  breakfast ..


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 16, 2016)

A huge cup of dark coffee, then blindly feeling around the cabinet for sustenance...hubby left a fresh box of blueberry muffins YAAY


----------



## Jackie22 (Apr 16, 2016)

Toast and coffee


----------

